# Do most men...



## Laila8

...regardless of age, marital status, etc. secretly fantasize about banging a hot 20 year old babe? I know a younger woman is a huge turn on for most men. So regardless of whether you're happy and in love with your wife, does the thought of having sex with a young, fit, 21 year old blonde make you hot? Or do you not allow yourself to "go there" with those fantasies?

Sorry, I know it's kind of a dumb question, but I'd like to hear your thoughts anyway.


----------



## marriedmanhere

I am in my 40s and happily married... and the answer to your question is no.

I prefer an older woman.... she knows what she is doing.


----------



## DoF

I never liked young women. 

I prefer more mature (30s/40s even 50s) woman.

Young women + slender body = big turn off (to me). I don't know what it is about this sort of thing within our society. 

The worst thing is the bodies. These young female bodies (skinny ones) remind me of 14/15 year old girls. Some of these "models" make holocausts survivors look good.....just sad. I'm not sure when or why our society accepted this to be "perfection". 

It's quite the opposite to me.

I'm sorry, but when I bend a woman over I want to see/think WOMAN, not under age girl. That crap is disturbing to me, I don't want to feel or even come CLOSE to being some kind of pedo. 

Give me full figure/hour glass shape (even on the thick side).

As I like to say....

Bones are for dogs, meat is for men.

I also completely fail to understand the women's obsession with this as well. Every woman wants to be young and slender. At what point did women decide that this was ok? How about just listen to your loved one/what they want/desire vs our ****ty society?


----------



## SadSamIAm

I am 50 and I find women between 35 and 50 the most attractive. 

But I have friends that ogle over 20 year olds. So I know some older guys are hot for younger women.


----------



## samyeagar

Nope. She may have a nice body, but that young, chances are, she doesn't know how to use it, and would be a lousy lay.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Laila8 said:


> ...regardless of age, marital status, etc. secretly fantasize about banging a hot 20 year old babe?  I know a younger woman is a huge turn on for most men. So regardless of whether you're happy and in love with your wife, does the thought of having sex with a young, fit, 21 year old blonde make you hot? Or do you not allow yourself to "go there" with those fantasies?
> 
> Sorry, I know it's kind of a dumb question, but I'd like to hear your thoughts anyway.


I'm 46. Not happily married but that hardly matters. I would say no in a general sense. I suppose it is possible that a woman in their early 20's could be attractive to me but I don't fantasize about women that age. The age difference is too wide and although my daughters are still young, I have friends my age with daughters that age ... not an appealing thought. Frankly if one of them were attracted to me I'd wonder what kind of issues they have. I think 30 would be my bare minimum.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## IndyTMI

I'm 45 and find women of all ages attractive. If women take care of themselves, it shows no matter what their age is. There are bang-able women all around! Age really has no bearing on the matter.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

samyeagar said:


> Nope. She may have a nice body, but that young, chances are, she doesn't know how to use it, and would be a lousy lay.


There's that too. I'm sure there are exceptions but chances are good they aren't completely in touch with their sexuality yet ... not like a woman in their 30's or 40's. I know I wasn't at that age.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## PBear

At 46, yes, I watch women in their 20's when I watch porn. If I was not in a relationship and the opportunity came up, I'd happily go to town. But I can't say that's in my thoughts when me and my SO are having sex. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumpnrun

I am very open minded 45 yr old single male and while I find a fit body attractive you have to know how to not only use that body but also the mind that is attached to it, to really achieve great sex.

I think a women who can communicate her desires, fantasies and is able to flirt both verbally and non-verbal is sexier than a hot 20 + women and that is only obtained with experiance and being comfortable with your body which age gives with both.

Now I will say that I enjoy the fantasy the visual give me tho


----------



## WyshIknew

No, I fantasise and enjoy banging my babe.

Although I do recall waiting in a queue at the tills in a supermarket about 18 months ago.
In the next row was a woman I'd guess to be in her twenties with a lovely figure, in a red/white striped skirt and top with socks to match. Sounds odd but the effect was stunning. Suddenly, bam! I was instantly imagining those socks drumming on my back.

It was a real "Holy cow, where did that come from?" moment.

55 then btw.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

PBear said:


> At 46, yes, I watch women in their 20's when I watch porn. If I was not in a relationship and the opportunity came up, I'd happily go to town. But I can't say that's in my thoughts when me and my SO are having sex.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure I would do it. I'd be thinking, here's a girl who is the same age as so-and-so's daughter who I went to the hospital to see when she was born and who I watched grow up. Too close to home.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## naiveonedave

mid 40's. No fantasies of that young, maybe 30's.... Prefer the wife, all truth be told.


----------



## Thound

I know you're going to call BS, but I really only want to be with my wife. I just wish we were more passionate.


----------



## chillymorn

I fantasize about a woman with a good attitude! one that doesn't complain and earns big $$$$$$$$$$$$$$

of course she has a fantastic figure and no gag reflex also!


----------



## xakulax

ah the timeless question youth versus experience the thing is you can have over 20 something you want nothing can bet a woman who knows how to please a man nothing.


----------



## Disenchanted

No I don't just fantasize about it.


----------



## Caribbean Man

xakulax said:


> ah the timeless question youth versus experience the thing is you can have over 20 something you want nothing can bet a woman who knows how to please a man nothing.


:iagree:

I second this!


----------



## JCD




----------



## thummper

marriedmanhere said:


> I am in my 40s and happily married... and the answer to your question is no.
> 
> *I prefer an older woman.... she knows what she is doing*.


I'm with you on this one MMH, for a lot of different reasons. Older women may not be as "hot" (and then again, they just might be! ) but they're definitely classier and, to me at least, incredibly sexy. They just radiate sensuality and always make me stop to get a second look.


----------



## larry.gray

IndyTMI said:


> I'm 45 and find women of all ages attractive. If women take care of themselves, it shows no matter what their age is. There are bang-able women all around! Age really has no bearing on the matter.


:iagree:

As I get older I find that there are more and more attractive women out there.


----------



## RandomDude

I'm in my 20s so errr... tis normal!


----------



## ReformedHubby

Blondes? Ehhhhh.....not really attracted to them (people always find this shocking, especially blondes). The age thing, I want a woman, not a girl. When I see grown men talking about stars in the 18 to 20ish age range like Taylor Swift I just don't get it. I bet she'll make a damn sexy 35 year old though after she matures and gets some meat on her bones (minus the blonde hair of course).


----------



## Mr The Other

Laila8 said:


> ...regardless of age, marital status, etc. secretly fantasize about banging a hot 20 year old babe? I know a younger woman is a huge turn on for most men. So regardless of whether you're happy and in love with your wife, does the thought of having sex with a young, fit, 21 year old blonde make you hot? Or do you not allow yourself to "go there" with those fantasies?
> 
> Sorry, I know it's kind of a dumb question, but I'd like to hear your thoughts anyway.


Men complain that women are impossible to please, but what we want is a 42 year old woman in a 24 year old's body. Typically.


----------



## Trickster

We'll, my wife is 47 and is not all that sexual...

I seem to be more attracted to women my age, 

After reading all the posts. I agree that I don't have fantasies banging a hot 21 year old either..... Sometimes I see a hot young babe and it's a fleeting moment... If a 21 year old and a 35 year old were side by side with equal hotness and without std's, I would pick the older one....I think!


----------



## darkwing

I find older fix women more attractive than women in their early 20s


----------



## Jellybeans

DoF said:


> I'm sorry, but when I bend a woman over I want to see/think WOMAN, not under age girl. That crap is disturbing to me, I don't want to feel or even come CLOSE to being some kind of pedo.


:rofl:


----------



## Mr The Other

It seems everyone here prefers older women. I find younger women prettier, as life takes its toll and it is often unfavourably. 

Still, this explains why most girls on the covers of magazines are in their 50's and young girls are on the scrap heap.


----------



## MYM1430

Don't go there. A mind is a terrible thing to waste.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DarkHoly

I don't have to fantasize about it.


----------



## treyvion

chillymorn said:


> I fantasize about a woman with a good attitude! one that doesn't complain and earns big $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> of course she has a fantastic figure and no gag reflex also!


YEAH! The no-nagging and no games and treat you good are super sexy.


----------



## Deejo

I want to know what's the question behind the question?


----------



## SpinDaddy

Laila8 said:


> . . . . secretly fantasize about banging a hot 20 year old babe . . . .


Late 40’s and curiously, I’ve always been attracted to “older” middle aged women even in my teens and twenties. And nope it isn’t some kind of a creepy fetish as far as I can tell.


----------



## Racer

Trick question... I'm 46. I am attracted to physically attractive people regardless of age. The issue is really there are more younger ladies who fit that. An older woman, has to work to look that good... a lot don't.

And at least as far as a mental fantasy goes, how her brains are isn't really part of it because we're not exactly having deep philosophical discussions in a sex fantasy.

In reality though. I am more attracted to someone 'tempered' by life and not so young and idealistic filled with notions of "should be".


----------



## MSP

Fantasize about? No. Find attractive? Of course. There is a vitality to youth that you recognize once you get older that is attractive in itself. 

Anyway, I remember when I was still quite young I watched an old black and white movie that had some cinema seductress whose name I forget, but she was one of those screen starlets from that era. I didn't personally find her especially attractive. But then there was a scene where she turned on her feminine wiles and did a sexy dance for some guy and—bam!—she went from zero to sixty in an instant. I nearly sat up in my seat; the transformation from 'meh' to 'total sexpot' was astounding. And I realized that her sexual confidence was the key to how desirable she was. After that I began noticing it—or not—in other women. Some women have it and some don't. More than just about anything else, this is the key to turning a guy on and potentially fuelling those fantasies.


----------



## MaritimeGuy

Personally, at 46 I find myself more attracted to women closer to my own age than women in their 20's. As many others have said being fit goes a long way in how attractive a woman is. 

Obviously smooth skin and good muscle tone are appealing however today you see a lot of women well beyond their 20's who look damn good. On the contrary, you see a lot of women in their 20's with paunches. 

The good news is women have a lot of control over how attractive they are...it's not just a small window of time when they can look good.


----------



## Broken at 20

Well I am 21. So I feel like I am granted the right to fantasize about being with hot 20 year-olds. 

My main pitfall, is the trouble I have with getting the hot 20 year olds.


----------



## JCD

Maybe I'm a low down cur, but yes. I see a hot little twenty number, sometimes I desire sex with her. Happened the other day. For some reason, she pushed my buttons.

EVERY young girl? No. Not even every young ATTRACTIVE girl.

Do I ALWAYS have detailed sex fantasies? No. Nor to most men, I think. More like "Oh...I wonder what SHE would be like in bed. She's hot."

Then we go on with our day.

These other men are OBVIOUSLY the majority. Which is why there is SO MUCH porn with 40 year old women in it. (whisper whisper) What?

(Whisper Whisper) There ISN'T a lot of 'older porn' out there?

(Whisper Whisper) Huh...MOST of it is 20-30 somethings?

There is what is said. Then there is 'revealed preference'.

Choose for yourself which you believe: the men's words or the porn rack.


----------



## lfortender

Yes i have this fantasy, but never done it!


----------



## DesertRat1978

I can say with complete certainty that I do not fantasize about that. I have sexual fantasies quite often but not about that. My ideal woman is older, mature, curvy body, and feisty.


----------



## GTdad

marriedmanhere said:


> I am in my 40s and happily married... and the answer to your question is no.
> 
> I prefer an older woman.... she knows what she is doing.


Exactly. And for me there's another component as well: my two older daughters are 18 and 25. There's something about that fact that keeps me from thinking about young women, kids really, in that way.

I'm no saint, though. The right older woman will set mental wheels into motion, for sure.


----------



## firebelly1

DoF said:


> Bones are for dogs, meat is for men.


I'm gonna make this my tagline.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Broken at 20 said:


> Well I am 21. So I feel like I am granted the right to fantasize about being with hot 20 year-olds.
> 
> My main pitfall, is the trouble I have with getting the hot 20 year olds.


C'mon man where's your confidence? That's 90 percent of it my friend. Especially at your age. For what it's worth I (a random internet stranger) believe in you. Have you posted a thread about this issue? Quite a few of us long retired old school players around here could give you some advice that you would make you stand out versus the other young bucks. Honestly half the time the problem with you young guys is that you aren't noticing whose noticing you.


----------



## Mr The Other

Broken at 20 said:


> Well I am 21. So I feel like I am granted the right to fantasize about being with hot 20 year-olds.
> 
> My main pitfall, is the trouble I have with getting the hot 20 year olds.


I am glad to tell you know what I would have loved to have known then. Stay in trim and at 35 you will not even have to try.


----------



## Truly Abby

Speaking for my ex husband because we had this exact conversation, his answer was NO. Thinking about sex with a young attractive 20 year old made him feel like he was a pervert, and he was 40. He said they look like little babies to him, and who wants to have sex with a baby?


----------



## arbitrator

Mr The Other said:


> Men complain that women are impossible to please, but what we want is a 42 year old woman in a 24 year old's body. Typically.


*Hell! I'll be absolutely thrilled to take a 60 year old woman in a 42 year old's body!

Truth be known, I'd greatly prefer an older, intelligent, sophisticated woman!*


----------



## youkiddingme

I think most men are attracted by what they see....if she is pretty, sexy, curvey, etc.. The first question is not, "I wonder how old she is". Sight.....sight is what does it. If what they see is attractive, they probably don't even think about the age. Unless of course it is a teenager or something.


----------



## SpinDaddy

arbitrator said:


> *Hell! I'll be absolutely thrilled to take a 60 year old woman in a 42 year old's body!*


Heck yeah, because as I’ve noticed there are very few women under the age of 40 that can bake a decent pie, much less a homemade crust. And frankly, I’d go to the end of the world for a good woman and a nice piece of pie.


----------



## COguy

I've been single, married, single again....

And yes I pretty much always fantasized about sex with someone hot I knew during those periods, be they 20 or 30 or 40 or 50.

I would never ever ever have cheated.

I question any guy that says he never thought about having sex with anyone but his wife. I'm relatively prude but that's just testosterone.

It's one thing to say that you wouldn't cheat on your wife and enjoy sex with her and don't think about other people while you're in bed. It's quite another to say that you NEVER thought about having sex with a hot girl.


----------



## jaharthur

Sure, I see the hot 20-year-old and start a fantasy. Then I hear her talk, and she's like, "I just had to text my bff," and like everything she says ends as if she's asking a question, but in fact the sentences never end, but just go on, with like a question in each clause, and then she goes like, "Do you know what I mean?," and that one really was a question, like, totally, right?

My eyes glaze over and the fantasy is gone.


----------



## jorgegene

I like looking at young babes; I just enjoy the view, I don't visualize having sex. 

I don't think I'd know what to do if the opportunity arose. What would I say?

If I weren't married and something young jumped my bones, I certainly wouldn't stop her, but (A) it would never happen and (B)
I probably would have a hard time doin much of anything without being really self conscious.


----------



## jorgegene

Story about this.

Some years ago when I was single and went to a party (I was in my late forties?) there were some gals there around 20 or younger and them kept coming over and telling me what a good lookin guy I was.

That had me flying pretty high. One of my buddies wives saw what was goin on and told me; 'go for it dude!'

Well, I felt a bit off balance, but thought about what to do.

Then one of the gals repeated how good looking I was and then said
"yeh, doesn't he remind you of your granpa!"

Talk about goin from 60 to 0 in 5 seconds........................


----------



## Laila8

Deejo said:


> I want to know what's the question behind the question?


My DH is 36. I saw a smokin' hot 20 something girl on TV and I asked my husband if he would want to bang her, or any hot 20 year old. Of course my DH said "hello no, too young, gross" etc. lol:sure) So I wanted to hear from other guys if they felt the same way. Honestly I don't believe him; I feel like he just says what he thinks I want to hear so he won't hurt my feelings. I realize it's a question asking for trouble though.


----------



## tulsy

Laila8 said:


> ...regardless of age, marital status, etc. secretly fantasize about banging a hot 20 year old babe? I know a younger woman is a huge turn on for most men. So regardless of whether you're happy and in love with your wife, does the thought of having sex with a young, fit, 21 year old blonde make you hot? Or do you not allow yourself to "go there" with those fantasies?
> 
> Sorry, I know it's kind of a dumb question, but I'd like to hear your thoughts anyway.


I can't speak for most men, but I'm 37, I have frequent sex with a woman who is 34, and I wouldn't want someone much younger than that....a 29yr old woman would be as young as I would venture, but I would go up to about 45ish. 21 is too young for me, personally.

I think woman in their 30's and 40's are more beautiful...often, the chick who was hot in her teens and twenties doesn't hold up too well in the coming decades.


----------



## Lon

a 20-22 year old girl with small waist and large breasts, long hair, and a gorgeous face is certainly a spectacle to behold, it gets my blood flowing nicely, but like most other older men on here I don't really fantasize about girls that young. In fact I almost prefer seeing those young ones in revealing/enticing clothing than nude since their young perfectly flawless bodies make such a good item to put really sexy clothes on. I try to reserve my fantasies for imagery that will help me get it on good in real life with my partner (and there is unlimited amounts of material there without the young pretty things - though once in awhile I do go outta my way to appreciate the chive girls  )


----------



## chillymorn

I don't fantasize about them per say...............BUT if I had the chance I'd show her that .......I'm not as good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was!


----------



## Shoto1984

When I see a hot 20 yr old babe, I fantasize about being 20 something again and banging her! At 48 would I want her? No. There is a problem though.... At 48 and single, I don't have a history with anyone that makes up for some of the physical stuff. So when looking at someone new, the physical stuff matters more and the physical I'm finding attractive is the late 30's to mid 40's range. Not that some women aren't looking great well past that, but they are the exception in my experience. I still can find interest among women in that age range, but as I get older I'm thinking that will get less and less.


----------



## treyvion

Lon said:


> a 20-22 year old girl with small waist and large breasts, long hair, and a gorgeous face is certainly a spectacle to behold, it gets my blood flowing nicely, but like most other older men on here I don't really fantasize about girls that young. In fact I almost prefer seeing those young ones in revealing/enticing clothing than nude since their young perfectly flawless bodies make such a good item to put really sexy clothes on. I try to reserve my fantasies for imagery that will help me get it on good in real life with my partner (and there is unlimited amounts of material there without the young pretty things - though once in awhile I do go outta my way to appreciate the chive girls  )


He said "flawless"... They all have flaws. Your attention gets drawn to their strengths.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Do most men...*



treyvion said:


> He said "flawless"... They all have flaws. Your attention gets drawn to their strengths.


I thought this was about fantasy though?


----------



## Broken at 20

ReformedHubby said:


> C'mon man where's your confidence? That's 90 percent of it my friend. Especially at your age. For what it's worth I (a random internet stranger) believe in you. Have you posted a thread about this issue? Quite a few of us long retired old school players around here could give you some advice that you would make you stand out versus the other young bucks. *Honestly half the time the problem with you young guys is that you aren't noticing whose noticing you.*


Main reason is I don't have time. 
I have been on this site long enough to know the alpha argument, and how to not be a doormat. And I like to think I have changed myself for the better in that department. 

But time is something you can never get enough of. 
I am in business school. Taking 15 credit hours. 9 of them are accounting classes. 
I had to join some professional fraternity, and do community service and tax returns for people. So glad that finally ended. 
And I have to work on the weekends. 

So what little time I have to myself probably wouldn't leave room for a satisfying relationship. 

But I could see the bold part being true.


----------



## laneyboy101

Well, I'm 53 and happily married to someone my own age more or less, but I'd get off on the danger aspect of dating a 20 year old girl, the risk taking, the naughtiness of it all.


----------



## southbound

I'm 46 and divorced, and the answer is no. I find maturity to be attractive at my age, and there is just something about a 26 year difference that's a little creepy to me.

I'm not blind. I can still recognize an attractive 20 year old, but do I fantasize, no I do not.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Broken at 20 said:


> Main reason is I don't have time.
> I have been on this site long enough to know the alpha argument, and how to not be a doormat. And I like to think I have changed myself for the better in that department.
> 
> But time is something you can never get enough of.
> I am in business school. Taking 15 credit hours. 9 of them are accounting classes.
> I had to join some professional fraternity, and do community service and tax returns for people. So glad that finally ended.
> And I have to work on the weekends.
> 
> So what little time I have to myself probably wouldn't leave room for a satisfying relationship.
> 
> But I could see the bold part being true.


Let me school you for a minute young player. No time? Honestly I don't think this will change as you get older. It might actually get worse. Because once you graduate what I refer to as your male biological clock will start ticking. You will be in a mad dash with your peers to make something of yourself with that degree of yours. Right now all the young ladies in your age group are looking for is a young man to spend time with and have a good time (this is a good thing because you're probably a broke college student). Once you graduate though many will only get serious about someone that has a future. 

If you want to date you honestly have to make time for it. Is part of it that you don't want to put yourself out there? Lots of folks are in challenging degree programs like engineering, Law, medicine, etc. etc.. Yet they still have girlfriends/boyfriends.

Speaking for myself one of my degrees is in accounting, the other is in CS, and on top of that I played a sport. I still dated though. You honestly have to just make room for it. You're 21, you've got way more energy than you think you do.


----------



## Jellybeans

southbound said:


> I'm 46 and divorced, and the answer is no. I find maturity to be attractive at my age, and there is just something about a 26 year difference that's a little creepy to me.


So what is your age limit? Like, how young would you go? Early thirties?


----------



## DoF

ReformedHubby said:


> Let me school you for a minute young player. No time? Honestly I don't think this will change as you get older. It might actually get worse. Because once you graduate what I refer to as your male biological clock will start ticking. You will be in a mad dash with your peers to make something of yourself with that degree of yours. Right now all the young ladies in your age group are looking for is a young man to spend time with and have a good time (this is a good thing because you're probably a broke college student). Once you graduate though many will only get serious about someone that has a future.
> 
> If you want to date you honestly have to make time for it. Is part of it that you don't want to put yourself out there? Lots of folks are in challenging degree programs like engineering, Law, medicine, etc. etc.. Yet they still have girlfriends/boyfriends.
> 
> Speaking for myself one of my degrees is in accounting, the other is in CS, and on top of that I played a sport. I still dated though. You honestly have to just make room for it. You're 21, you've got way more energy than you think you do.


:iagree:

Broken, clearly you know you are broken........I have a feeling you are also afraid of rejection......and until you get over this fear you are going no where with women/girls. Now or later on in life.

Get out there, get rejected.......over and over......and as you do, you will feel better and better about it (practice makes perfect). Eventually, someone will bite, trust me.

If you don't try, you are giving up and setting yourself up for complete failure. 

If you think picking up women gets easier as you go on with life, you are in for a shock. You have an entire POOL of girls within a mile of you right now. In 5- 10 years that will take an extreme turn towards the opposite.

And this applies even if you are the ugliest dude out there.

Remember, it's all about confidence. Girls and women will sniff out fear just like a dog.

Good luck


----------



## Racer

Laila8 said:


> My DH is 36. I saw a smokin' hot 20 something girl on TV and I asked my husband if he would want to bang her, or any hot 20 year old. Of course my DH said "hello no, too young, gross" etc. lol:sure) So I wanted to hear from other guys if they felt the same way. Honestly I don't believe him; I feel like he just says what he thinks I want to hear so he won't hurt my feelings. I realize it's a question asking for trouble though.


Ahhh... Then your question really should have been “Would you lie to your lover/wife/girlfriend about attraction towards others?” 

It’s usually a trap. Same with the “Does this make me look fat?” or “Am I pretty?” or from a guy “Is my penis too small?” “am I awesome in bed?” How the person getting asked actually feels (which really could be any number of things) isn’t the point. These things are usually about some insecurity you have and we know the answer you want that won’t be a blow to your ego. So yes, we all tell these white lies. 

The real question you should be asking is one for yourself; “Why do I need to know this or how will this help me?” and start digging because it’s usually something about you that you aren’t comfortable with. So the effort should be about changing the perception of that person looking back at you in the mirror.


----------



## Laila8

Racer said:


> Ahhh... Then your question really should have been “Would you lie to your lover/wife/girlfriend about attraction towards others?”
> 
> It’s usually a trap. Same with the “Does this make me look fat?” or “Am I pretty?” or from a guy “Is my penis too small?” “am I awesome in bed?” How the person getting asked actually feels (which really could be any number of things) isn’t the point. These things are usually about some insecurity you have and we know the answer you want that won’t be a blow to your ego. So yes, we all tell these white lies.
> 
> The real question you should be asking is one for yourself; “Why do I need to know this or how will this help me?” and start digging because it’s usually something about you that you aren’t comfortable with. So the effort should be about changing the perception of that person looking back at you in the mirror.


Well it's probably insecurity because I'm very aware that I am no longer 20 years old anymore, nor do I have my hot 20 year old body. And I can't exactly jump in a time machine and make it so.  I'm approaching 33, and after having 4 pregnancies in 5.5 years of marriage, things have taken their toll. 

I actually would have liked it better if my DH had been honest and replied yes.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Do most men...*



Laila8 said:


> Well it's probably insecurity because I'm very aware that I am no longer 20 years old anymore, nor do I have my hot 20 year old body. And I can't exactly jump in a time machine and make it so.  I'm approaching 33, and after having 4 pregnancies in 5.5 years of marriage, things have taken their toll.
> 
> I actually would have liked it better if my DH had been honest and replied yes.


Maybe he was honest when he replied "no". You can't know his true feelings based on what some people on an internet forum think.


----------



## DesertRat1978

Just today, a woman came into the office. Oh my, she was hot. She was in her early 40’s, 5’8” or so, busty, curvy. She was confident and seemed to be comfortable in her own skin. That is what I would go after I was single. I would take that over Miley Cyrus any day of the week.


----------



## Mmdog60

No! I like older women. It's not about the hot 20 year old. It's about the person. Of course I'm 45. Ask me this 20 years ago I may have responded differently.


----------



## Vorlon

I'm 52 and my wife is 50. We are both very active and fit. Age is not the determining factor of hotness for me. I see way too many 20 somethings these days that are overweight and sloppy. After 4 kids my wife many not have the tightest skin in some areas like a 20 something but she is better looking than 90% of the 20 somethings I do see.

That doesn't just happen. She has very healthy eating habits, hard work in and outside the gym and a consistent beauty regime for her hair, nails and skin. She takes great care of herself and me. We are partners in everything. Oh BTW I'm not too shabby looking either.


----------



## I Notice The Details

tyler1978 said:


> Just today, a woman came into the office. Oh my, she was hot. She was in her early 40’s, 5’8” or so, busty, curvy. She was confident and seemed to be comfortable in her own skin. That is what I would go after I was single. I would take that over Miley Cyrus any day of the week.


:iagree: 100% I was watching people in the airport yesterday and saw several 40ish year old ladies wearing black stretch pants, a nice top and exuding lots of confidence. That is SEXY! 

PS: they love to be noticed too.


----------



## MYM1430

I feel physically sick and waves of self-loathing when I notice an attractive woman. Makes it pretty hard to fantasize.


----------



## I Notice The Details

MYM1430 said:


> I feel physically sick and waves of self-loathing when I notice an attractive woman. Makes it pretty hard to fantasize.


....and why does this happen?


----------



## southbound

Jellybeans said:


> So what is your age limit? Like, how young would you go? Early thirties?


That's tough to say; I guess it depends on the situation. If I were just "looking for a date," and going somewhere to meet woman, the closer to my age the better. Late 30s would be great. However, if it happened naturally, I might go early 30s; in other words, if I met someone at work and we just seemed to hit it off and felt like the "soul mate" deal, i would consider younger.


----------



## jorgegene

I can enjoy the view and even drool over a 20 yo barmaid, but I don't fantasize or entertain the idea. nor do I allow myself to be anything but respectful (I keep the drooling to myself) I cant stand older guys that flirt with them.

when I walk away, that's the end of it. there's no thinking about it afterwards.


----------



## weightlifter

No strings sex. Of course.
Anything even slightly resembling a relationship. Not a chance. Too alien perceptions. Plus tats and 40 extra body holes with jewelry...


----------



## Caribbean Man

Everytime I think about this question, I come up with the same answer.
No.

Something about it seems odd to me. And I'm not just talking creepy , but odd.

Like trying to fit a size 10 foot into a size 6 pair of sneakers.


----------



## ConanHub

To be honest, people in their early twenties are very attractive.
Everyone has a choice about what they entertain and fantasize about , but I choose to fantasize about my wife.

Twenty something females that are healthy get my attention however. They are beautiful and supple and still extremely fertile.
Physically, they are very attractive. So are twenty something men.

So no, I don't think all men fantasize about sex with twenty year olds but most men should be able to admit that they are physically attractive.

Now....... When I see a more mature woman that has kept herself in shape, dealt with some of life's hard experiences and come through still healthy of mind and body........ She has a POWER that a younger woman can't compete with. I could be seduced by such a woman if I was not careful. A younger woman would have no chance at seduction on me. 

I do not believe I am alone in my opinion, but this is my two cents.


----------



## WhiteRaven

MILF, MILF, MILF, MILF.....

Older in-shape women are way hotter than 20 somethings.


----------



## GusPolinski

Honestly, not really. Any of my fantasies involving 20-year-olds basically just amount to me wishing that I was 20 again.


----------



## Wolf1974

ConanHub said:


> To be honest, people in their early twenties are very attractive.
> Everyone has a choice about what they entertain and fantasize about , but I choose to fantasize about my wife.
> 
> Twenty something females that are healthy get my attention however. They are beautiful and supple and still extremely fertile.
> Physically, they are very attractive. So are twenty something men.
> 
> So no, I don't think all men fantasize about sex with twenty year olds but most men should be able to admit that they are physically attractive.
> 
> Now....... When I see a more mature woman that has kept herself in shape, dealt with some of life's hard experiences and come through still healthy of mind and body........ She has a POWER that a younger woman can't compete with. I could be seduced by such a woman if I was not careful. A younger woman would have no chance at seduction on me.
> 
> I do not believe I am alone in my opinion, but this is my two cents.


I'm with you. I have dated as young as 22 and everything in between. Younger women on the surface can seem more attractive but give me a 35-40 year old who has actually taken care of herself any day. Something so sexy about a woman who , despite having kids and life's challenges, still look hot and take care of themselves. Can't be beat


----------



## soulseer

To answer the OP ....

Yes I absolutely IMAGINE being young again and banging 20 year olds...

But I like to keep it real...not too many 20yr olds fantasize about banging a 38yo guy with a wife and kids... 

It also sounds messy as hell. Divorce,lawyers, custody rights, alimony,downsizing ....all for some young strange.

I value the life my wife and I have had together , our family , the challenges we have overcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dayhiker

Yes I would want to bang a 20 year old hottie, but I don't think I would want to talk to her long enough to get her there.

As a 51 year old male I prefer someone more seasoned for that.


----------



## pb76no

At 50+, the fantasy is not banging a hot 20 something, it is having that hot 20 something want to bang you.


----------



## Marduk

Laila8 said:


> ...regardless of age, marital status, etc. secretly fantasize about banging a hot 20 year old babe? I know a younger woman is a huge turn on for most men. So regardless of whether you're happy and in love with your wife, does the thought of having sex with a young, fit, 21 year old blonde make you hot? Or do you not allow yourself to "go there" with those fantasies?
> 
> Sorry, I know it's kind of a dumb question, but I'd like to hear your thoughts anyway.


abso-freakin-lutely. I mean, I'm a man.

However, oddly, when I am routinely sexed up by my wife I fantasize more about her than some random 20 year old.


----------



## Machiavelli

When I was 17, I thought 25 year old women were the hottest. When I was 27, I married a 25 year old woman. When I was 37, I would still check out the 25 year olds and vice versa. All completely innocent of course. Twenty was too young, even when I was a teenager. I supposed that happened because I was 1-2 years younger than my classmates. Or maybe because I was always getting attention from older girls. I struck up a conversation once with this 25 year old girl on the bus, when I was probably 19 or 20. We talked for a while and suddenly she goes "I'm 25 years old!" like I should be repelled. No, I didn't get the date.


----------



## OhGeesh

Thread exudes insecurity!! Facts are many woman know how to please a man extremely well in their early 20's and even 20! 20 today is not the 20 of 1990. Part of the appeal is their tight bodies especially their tigh va-jay-jay!!

Porn, sexual promiscuity, birth control, and that there aren't many secrets like before. Ther internet has made all things easy to see, sex toy industry for women is huge, sugar baby sites, porn sites, cheating sites. This new generation of information, vids, and communication in the nanosecond has really empowered women. It's not uncommon for 20 year olds to be into toys, anal, 3 somes, even bi curious. I won't divulge my source, but way way freakier than back in my day and I'm only going back 16 years lol.

So, what do us "Older" people say? If we are a man we say "I know how to please a woman. I take my time, I'm thorough, I know what I'm doing etc" well guess what so does the younger generation especially the women!

Rock hard bodies, firm skin, great hairlines (if your male), and tight like a vice vaginas that a woman 40 just won't be able to match. I'm not saying sex isn't great and better as you age it is. The connection, the emotional bond, the trust is what makes it better. If you are just saying one night one random woman and the criteria is in shape hot 20yr old or in shape 40yr old? I'm going 20 all day everyday!!

We all age.........no matter how much we workout, eat right, and exercise 40 isn't 20 male or female!

Just think what we will be saying at 60 o 70 lol?


----------



## romantic_guy

As many of you know, I got my girlfriend pregnant when she was 16 and we have been married for 41 years. Why did I go there to answer this question? Well, because of a medical diet (long story) she has lost weight. She can now fit into size 0 shorts and jeans, the same size she wore back then. So I don't need to imagine that I am having sex with a 20 year old, with her little body it is like I am! (Just so you know, she is only 5'2")


----------



## youkiddingme

OhGeesh...... there is an honest answer with a ton of truth.


----------



## Marduk

Does it matter?

Maximize what you have. Don't fret over what you can't have.

I can't be 18 again, but I can still have abs, big biceps, and make a load of $. So I do that.

It seems to be working out.


----------



## Laila8

OhGeesh said:


> Rock hard bodies, firm skin, great hairlines (if your male), and tight like a vice vaginas that a woman 40 just won't be able to match. I'm not saying sex isn't great and better as you age it is. The connection, the emotional bond, the trust is what makes it better. If you are just saying one night one random woman and the criteria is in shape hot 20yr old or in shape 40yr old? I'm going 20 all day everyday!!


A tight vagina has more to do with muscle tone and body frame size, and less to do with age.


----------



## Steve1000

I'm 45, in great shape, compete in sports against mostly men in their 20s, but no, I do not fantasize about being with a much younger woman. As far as real life dating goes, I have no interest to date a woman much younger than me.


----------



## Mostlycontent

Laila8 said:


> A tight vagina has more to do with muscle tone and body frame size, and less to do with age.


I think there are other variables to consider than just those two. A woman's hormones change and that can contribute to tightness and muscle in that area. Additionally, if you've had children, say more than one, that will loosen you up as well, no matter your muscle tone and body frame size.


----------



## 12345Person

Guys, which do you prefer?

(35 years-Caroline Dhavernas)










Or

(24 years - Emma Watson)


----------



## melw74

Well, My husband does not have to fantasize about banging a hot younger woman, because hes already banging one:smthumbup:

I am 22 years younger than my husband who is 59 and we happily enjoy having a good bang, so there is really no reason for his fantasy's..... Hes already living it:lol:


----------

